

Can you tell us what you think of the Conference Call widget we made? - catesb

We made a widget that we think is really cool.  It lets you easily embed in browser conference calls into any website in a matter of minutes.  Works with webrtc or flash depending on the browser.<p>Give it a try and let us know what you think, what is missing, what else you would like it to do... etc.. etc... Any and all feedback is appreciated!!! :)<p>You can find it at http://voic.io<p>Thanks!
======
ittaig
Very cool on the web, but who uses WEB anymore? Get me one I can use on my
iPhone. THEN I'll be excited. Now it's just a cool idea and a demo.

~~~
catesb
Thanks Ittai! One step at a time. We are also working on a mobile solution! :)

